# what do you do when you need to go to the hospital to give birth?



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's hopefully ages yet but what happens? do you need to phone and tell them you are on the way? or just turn up?
do you go to A&E, or the obstetric bit, or where?

is it ok to park in the ambulance drop off bay? Or what do you do? i don't understand how it works is there a special system for people in labour, like valet parking or something? or am i supposed to wait while DH parks up somewhere and then walk from whatever bit of the car park he finds? what if it is the middle of the night? what if i am bleeding or can't walk? Or do we have to phone an ambulance, regardless of what stage i am at, to make sure we don't have to park? or should i get a taxi? 

if DH has to drop me off and then go and park, what do i do? i won't be able to cope with carrying my bag if i am in pain. will someone put me in a wheelchair? or do i just stand outside terrified until he comes back from the car park? 


i just keep going over all this stuff but i have no idea how it all works. i tried asking DH and he just blithely said 'we'll just drive to the hospital'. It's like he hasn't even given it a second's thought. I said 'and then what?'. Do i phone my midwife? Does the midwife i have seen so far at the GP surgery attend my birth or does the hospital give you whoever is on duty? 

i have no idea whether i will be going to hospital for a planned section (presumeably walking in, no pain, in plenty of time) or dashing in at the last minute... i'm scared i'll go into premature labour or something and not know what to do. 

i'm supposed to see my midwife next week and i can ask her stuff but it's always like i have a thousand questions and she has 2 minutes. There is just never time to ask it all. Is there some kind of printed sheet of standard instructions for people that i can print off and give to DH so he knows what to do?


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Goldbunny

Yes ask your midwife as all trusts are different. 

Generally you would go in a car and if able to yes park up and go to the delivery 
suite/labour ward. Not A&E. If not able to walk then pull up near to hospital building and then he can move it once he's taken you in. 

Generally only ring an ambulance if something seriously wrong like bleeding etc. 

Get yourself booked in some antenatal classes as these will go over all of these issues.


Generally it's the midwives that work on the deluvery suite that will look after you not your midwife from the surgery. But again ask the question as in some trusts they do go in. 

Hope this helps. 

Kaz xxx


----------

